# Memtest-Abgebrochen



## Framehunter (5. Februar 2004)

He
Nur mal ne kurze Frage
Habe erst den Memtest 86 laufen lassen. (Der wird ja gleich beim Booten nach der CD im BIOS ausgeführt).
Hat mir dann aber zu lange gedauert und habe mit ,,ESC" während des Tests abgebrochen, worauf der PC sofort neu gestartet hat. Kann dadurch der RAM beschädigt werden


----------



## Sinac (5. Februar 2004)

Nein, der "Memory Test" vom BIOS ist nur eine sehr grob und oberflächliche Überprüftung, es wird so weit ich weiß nicht mal geprüft ob der Specher fehlerfrei addressiert werden kann, damit wirste nichts kaputt machen.


----------

